# Rescue Budgies?



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello,

Im just putting the feelers out, but im looking into adopting a pair of budgies. Our family kept a beautiful pair of budgies called Dickie & Dolly when i was growing up, Dickie lived until he was 14years and Dolly lived until she was 8 or 9 years. We've also had 3 budgies since then, but unfortunately due to being pet shop budgies, they didnt have the best health and died young  (2 or 3 years old)

I would love to own a pair of budgies again as i love hearing them sing and chit chat. I love having them fly around the room and having a walk along the back of the sofa  and have a head tickle 

I was wondering if anyone knew of a bird rescue? Im in West Yorkshire but can travel. Just looking into it at the moment but would love to see some budgies needing homes.

Ta  xx


----------

